# SPORTS WITH 6D AND FLASH



## sanj (Dec 24, 2013)

A kid asked me this: "I've been shooting with my 6d;70-200;and 580exii. My problem is how do I capture them running,dunking, etc if i can only set my shutter to 1/160 using my flash???!!"

What do I tell him? Pls help, he thinks I am a cool photographer but I really do not know how this works. I would love to help him and learn. THX.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Sanj. 
My understanding it is the duration of the flash that will freeze the subject, the 1/160th exposure helps the background be lighter, a shorter exposure might make the back ground very dark, great if you really want the subject to pop, not so great if you want to show them in context.

I'm sure someone will correct me now I have put my lack of knowledge out there! ;D :

Cheers Graham.

Edit, put right the exposure speed, which I miss read from 1/60 to 1/160 which probably makes the rest of my post nonsense



sanj said:


> A kid asked me this: "I've been shooting with my 6d;70-200;and 580exii. My problem is how do I capture them running,dunking, etc if i can only set my shutter to 1/160 using my flash???!!"
> 
> What do I tell him? Pls help, he thinks I am a cool photographer but I really do not know how this works. I would love to help him and learn. THX.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 24, 2013)

sanj said:


> A kid asked me this: "I've been shooting with my 6d;70-200;and 580exii. My problem is how do I capture them running,dunking, etc if i can only set my shutter to 1/160 using my flash???!!"
> 
> What do I tell him? Pls help, he thinks I am a cool photographer but I really do not know how this works. I would love to help him and learn. THX.



Depending on the distances involved I suggest you suggest to him setting his 580Ex to 'high speed sync' on the back of the speed light. He can then sync at any speed. Then shoot at the widest aperture that will give him his required dof as high speed sync does reduce flash output. Only use the flash to fill. 

Or just advise him to crank up the amazing ISO of the 6D and forget flash altogether.


----------



## sanj (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you. Super duper!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 13, 2014)

Add one of these, maybe both: 85mm f1.8 and/or 135L. Don't forget to remove the flash from the camera


----------

